# Where do I start



## jeg (Aug 2, 2017)

I want to improve my coffee and coffee making

I've a Bialetti stove top and an Aeropress - but buy in ground beans

Having a few shockers with recent purchases (which include supermarket own)

Should I stick with the stove top and Aero and go for a grinder (probably £100/£150 used market) or go for a basic machine instead for about the same money?

cheers in advance

J


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Get a grinder.

Even if you got amother machine you'll still need a grinder.

Get a grinder and you'll breath new life into your existing methods of brewing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good coffee fresh roasted , fresh ground with a decent grinder ( hand grinder should do ) and Scales - this will get you to tasty with an aeropress. There is more to coffee than espresso , especially if you like espresso ...Pre ground shop bought aint gonna do it whatever your brew method .


----------



## jeg (Aug 2, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Good coffee fresh roasted , fresh ground with a decent grinder ( hand grinder should do ) and Scales - this will get you to tasty with an aeropress. There is more to coffee than espresso , especially if you like espresso ...Pre ground shop bought aint gonna do it whatever your brew method .


thanks for the replies - grinder focus it is then - cheers


----------



## Dean Jones (Jun 20, 2017)

Mrboots2u has explained beautifully so you should stick with his suggestion.....


----------



## jeg (Aug 2, 2017)

If I am using my Bialetti or Aeropress only at weekends, from reading the forum, maybe the Feldgrind would be a very good start?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Feldgrind or Hausgrind would be an excellent place to start and you wouldn't ever feel thr need to upgrade hand grinder.

If you decide to get an espresso machine then Feld/Hausgrind won't cut it unless you're pretty strong! But you can cross that bridge when you get to it.


----------



## jeg (Aug 2, 2017)

Feldgrind ordered - cheers


----------



## jeg (Aug 2, 2017)

All set now - Fledgrind on its way, Aeropress ready and Crankhouse beans ordered


----------



## groconut (Aug 23, 2017)

J,

I went for a fairly basic Dualit home grinder (approx £70) and it has been a real game-changer in terms of being able to buy better quality, freshly roasted beans from markets etc and grind to the right fineness for my aeropress. I couldn't recommend buying a grinder highly enough and you don't need to spend loads.

Duncan


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Ooh, my Dualit home grinder has put in over 10 years of dedicated service! Having now lucked into a Mazzer SJ it's getting a rest before being repurposed as my "speciality bean" grinder - the SJ's hopper usually being filled with my "House bean" - Santa Rosa Yellow Bourbon from PureGusto at the moment.

Having a decent grinder makes a huge difference - you can really start to taste the coffee rather than the standard supermarket "brown" taste.


----------

